# Can anyone help?



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi, my name is Tina. I'm waiting to see if I can egg share - will find out this afternoon. I was just wondering, my cycles are really irregular (I have PCOS) can this stop me from being able to egg share?
Thanks for any replies.

Tina xx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya    I haven't got any advice for you as my situation is different I just wanted to wish you a huge good luck for this afternoon sending you millions of          love jo xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, 

Again I cannot help you - but as I see you have had one baby so I cannot see why not? 

Best of luck 

Carrie


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya Tina hun!  

I think you will be fine to egg share hun, there will be things they will need to check on, and more to control but that shouldnt stop you from sharing. 

Good luck, let us know how you get on. 
xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Tina, I have pcos and my periods are always 40plus days apart, this hasn't stopped me from egg sharing and as you can see i'm having egg collection tomorrow   Good luck hun, Maria xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Tina,  

You shouldn't have a problem being able to egg share as the clinic will control your cycle anyway with the pill.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Tina

I hope that u have lots of luck and hope u get positive news from your clinic

Emxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi 
I have PCOS and my cycle is normally more like 90+ days long!!!!

I eggshared and hope to again.

One clinic turned me down though. Different clinics different rules.

Good luck!!

Nic


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi Hun, I too have PCOS and irregular cycles and worried about not being able to ES, I was accepted to ES, The clinic had no problems with the fct I have irregular cycles and PCOS. 

As Vicki said they can regulate you with the pill, I'm currently on the pill as am out of sync with the recipient. I just need to wait for the recipients next AF then we will be good to go 

Good luck x x x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi, thanks for the replies girls. Care won't let me egg share as I have PCOS. I'm really   as I wanted to start IVF in August. I'm going to check if there are any other clinics that do egg share. Hope chat with you all soon (as an egg sharer)

Tina xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya tina

So sorry that care wont let you share 

I am not sure if you may have looked at this link but will leave it for you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63791.0

It has a list of the egg sharing clinics hope it may be helpful for you

Emxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Em, I'm going to ring a few clinics tomorrow. My sister has done egg share with her IVF clinic (she doesn't have PCOS, but has had her tubes clipped due to them being blocked) and she is going to ring her clinic tomorrow to see if they could help me - it would have been brilliant if Care had accepted me as it only a 10 minute drive from my house. I know that they have a waiting list of 52 people for donor eggs - so I can't see why they couldn't accept me when other clinics will


----------

